# Direct Supervision



## gndhoward (Feb 10, 2011)

We know direct supervision means physician must be in office suite and immediately available, but our question is documentation.  If a NP is performing the service and the billing will go out under the physician's name, what type of documentation is required by the physician, if any?


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 10, 2011)

The visit needs to be incident to if you are billing out under the physician number, the physician must have examined the patient in a prior visit for the same dx and have a plan of care in the medical record that states the patient is to follow up.  If this is not a follow up visit then it cannot be billed under the physician number.  many payer reps may tell you on the phone that they do not credential the NP but that that does not equate to "bill under the pysician number.  If the payer tells you to do this you do need to obtain this policy from them in writing.


----------

